# I am approved! (now I gotta choose)



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

Finally got the note from the county clerk that my permit is approved and ready to be picked up...... 

It took almost 6 months exactly....now I can finally buy a gun..... 

Of course now I have to pick one out....... 

I'm thinking 9mm Sig226 .... I like the feel of it though I have not shot one yet......

Is this a good all around CCW, target/sport, defense choice?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

The P226 is the full sized model whereas the P228 or P229 is the compact, slightly shorter on length and height but virtually the same grip size. I would suggest you go to a gun shop, gun store or range that rents and get your hands on as many as you can before you decide to buy. Grip angle, grip size, weight, sights, and caliber are things you need to gather information on. Check availablity of holsters too because if you are going to carry, your pocket isn't generally the best choice. IWB, OWB, Shoulder rig, leather or textile and so on and so forth.

Do some homework ask some more questions.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Congratulations. 

Growler has provided good advice.

Guns are like pillows they have to be right for you. There are a number of good brands and models available and they don't all cost an arm and leg.

Good luck and enjoy the journey. :mrgreen:


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Also the Sig 239 is a great CCW option.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

The Sig Sauer P226 is a great pistol but it is a little big for CCW. If you like Sigs take a look at the P229.

If you are open to other makes, I can certainly recommend the Glock 19. That is the best 9mm pistol out there in my opinion.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations! 

Don't sweat the first one too much. After you have it for a while, you're going to see others you want. 

As for me, I'm a cheapskate so I only buy used. :smt023


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

If you decide to look for a really compact 9mm, try shooting the S&W M&P 9C. I shot the Glock 26, XD 9C, Springfield EMP, a couple of snubbie revolvers, and the M&P. For me (and for what it's worth, my wife) the M&P compact shot the best of the 3-inch guns. I didn't get to try a Sig. Good luck!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a 226 9mm and a 229 40. I like them both a lot. :smt023


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ptarmigan said:


> The Sig Sauer P226 is a great pistol but it is a little big for CCW. If you like Sigs take a look at the P229.
> 
> If you are open to other makes, I can certainly recommend the Glock 19. That is the best 9mm pistol out there in my opinion.


Yeah the 229 does look nice.... I will check that one.....

I see a lot of Glocks for sale used and in nice shape.... I wonder why are so many used though, is it because so many are service weapons and people trade them in? It does not seem to be because they suck because everyone seems to say they are nice...

I do like the feel of the Glock......

I also saw S&W MP (I think) that looked real nice for all around use....


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

Growler67 said:


> The P226 is the full sized model whereas the P228 or P229 is the compact, slightly shorter on length and height but virtually the same grip size. I would suggest you go to a gun shop, gun store or range that rents and get your hands on as many as you can before you decide to buy. Grip angle, grip size, weight, sights, and caliber are things you need to gather information on. Check availablity of holsters too because if you are going to carry, your pocket isn't generally the best choice. IWB, OWB, Shoulder rig, leather or textile and so on and so forth.
> 
> Do some homework ask some more questions.


Yeah I've been thinking about this stuff for a while but my real world practice is minimal. I was not even allowed to handle the guns at my local shop until my permit was done....

So far all I've held recently was a Beretta 93 model and it was a little bigger than I like to shoot. I have short fingers and the grip felt very fat, and the trigger rest was too far away....

After I pick up my permit I will head to the shop and start touching things...:mrgreen: ......


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

It sounds like you may be more comfortable with the single stack than the double stack variety then. Perhaps look at the P220 or the P250 from SiG. There are other models from other brands that may or may not be more to your liking. Let your hands be your guide. I've always advocated that if it doesn't fit and fell good in your hands, you won't be able to shoot it as well as if it did. It's not purely about brand loyalty either. There are models from SiG that I don't care for.

I'm not knocking Beretta as I've owned one before. I spent a lot of time doing various things to try and get it to group as wella as my SiG. Weightlifting glove on my firing hand, aftermarket grips and so on. I got my epiphany eventually. AS much as I liked it, I sold my Beretta. I only drop coin on ones that fit and feel comfortable in my hands any more. I still "test drive" others when I go shooting. Friends, rentals and such. Different calibers too. I'll buy and carry what works best for me. You have to figure this one out for yourself, but ask away. We are all here to share our experiences and provide guidance. You have many options available and we can help you navigate these waters. You just gotta do all the swimming yourself


----------

